# Fairway Recommendation Help Needed please



## moonloop (4 mo ago)

Hi guys!
Would love to get help of some professionals here please. I am a mid handicapper, started 6 months ago and play almost daily. 
I am trying to figure up my setup for which fairway i should go with. 


I am currently up with all Tiltleist :

TSr2 Driver - 10°

??? TSr2 Fairway ????

TSi2 Hybrids
3H - 18°
4H - 21°

Irons T300s Set
5 - 23° 
6 - 26° 
7 - 29° 
8 - 33° 
9 - 38° 
PW - 43° 
GW - 48° 

Wedges Vokey SM9 10S
Sand - 54°
Lob - 60°

Putter
Scotty Cameron Newport


Any recommendations for fairway to fill the gap? They are still hard for me to work with but i practice a lot. 
Would a TSr2 4 16.5° Be the idle choice here? or the 15° 3 Fairway ?

Thanks a lot for your time!


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi moonloop, welcome to the Golf Forums.  I'm more of a moderator than a professional golf help, but hopefully someone here can point you into the right direction.


----------



## moonloop (4 mo ago)

Jan said:


> Hi moonloop, welcome to the Golf Forums.  I'm more of a moderator than a professional golf help, but hopefully someone here can point you into the right direction.


Thanks a lot, hope so. looking forward. The forum is very informative. love it !


----------

